

Time !== Money - simonhamp
http://scrumpy-jack.com/post/8997244938/time-money

======
dmfdmf
The author takes the old saying "time is money" too literal and then trashes
the straw man and capitalism too. Here is a different author who explains how
time and money are the same because they both are the basis of teleological
(ordinal) measurement.
[http://aynrandlexicon.com/lexicon/teleological_measurement.h...](http://aynrandlexicon.com/lexicon/teleological_measurement.html)

